# The GBA Temp Gallery



## Luse (Sep 25, 2003)

To see the the inkling of what might be a great idea click HERE....

Basicly (and this is just an expanison of Smef's Idea) if in addition to graphic part of this board,  we added an archive that Smef * was in charge of that would hold most of the old sig's and artwork that have been used on here. In addition to Smef running it,  there should be some people to help him run it as well, (mole, D2, ronin, tempest, koekie, opium, zarcon, jumpman. cajoker, redundancykit  all spring to mind as canidates, some are already mods, and some arn't but they do contribute to the board in a positive way)

Basicly I'm just bring this up on Smef's behalf, I not only think his idea is brilliant, but I miss alot of the old sigs that aren't up anymore (Remember tempests first sig? I haven't seen that in ages) 

What do the rest of you think? It can't be any worse then the graphic forum, or the contest one? 

*I hope that by championing this that I'm not oversteping any bounds, but I think it would be the best way to get Smef's idea to frutation and that if he was in charge of the addition to the forum he wouldn't have to ask people to help him set it up...


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Sep 25, 2003)

QUOTE(Luse @ Sep 24 2003 said:


> (Remember tempests first sig? I haven't seen that in ages)


Ummm... this IS my first sig.  All I ever change is the text, and even then it's been a while since I've done so. [edit] Oh, yeah, I forgot. Mole optimized the original JPEG for 56k modems. Still looks the same as D2's original, though.[/edit]

I'd support the idea of adding a read-only board to the Graphics section that contains each artist's work. Mail a moderator of that board (easily able to set people up as mods of just that one board) to have your work added.

We'll have to give this more thought, but 'tis a good idea.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Luse (Sep 25, 2003)

You don'e have any other sigs?  I could have sworn that you had something else...Maybe it was the Ava...

A ninja of some sort???


----------



## Yuber (Sep 25, 2003)

ill be one, if your choosing random people, and i have plenty of art to add to it too, i


----------



## blue99 (Sep 25, 2003)

Ill be one


----------



## X-Gamer (Sep 25, 2003)

QUOTE(Luse @ Sep 25 2003 said:


> You don'e have any other sigs?Â I could have sworn that you had something else...Maybe it was the Ava...
> 
> A ninja of some sort???


The only ninja I ever saw from him was, indeed, on his avatar. He just switched it back to the good old Obnoxious Hero avatar we all recognize him with. I don't think I ever saw any other sig than his current one either.

The idea of a new board as a gallery seems nice. You'd need to discuss to one of the admins about this thought since it's their site.


----------



## Yuber (Sep 25, 2003)

what do you propose to do Luse? im guessing Smef AND dj_blue99 are gonna be on this too?


----------



## blue99 (Sep 25, 2003)

QUOTE(Yuber @ Sep 25 2003 said:


> what do you propose to do Luse? im guessing Smef is gonna be on this too?


Don't forget me!


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Sep 25, 2003)

People, we've gone over this before. Those who ask don't get moderator roles. The most likely ones will be contacted by admin when (or more accurately, if) this idea gets approved.

Oh, THAT one... I actually have had four avatars. In chronological order, the dancing Black Mage, the Obnoxious Hero, the ninja (Sneaky Villain from MutedFaith), and (for a day) a special one D2 made that I was experimenting with.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 25, 2003)

Yeah, that be a nice idea, and is should be read-only because if you had it open for comments on the work, it could become spam and flames.

EDIT: Also, since it would be older work, it would already have been posted somewhere with critiques.


----------



## Yuber (Sep 25, 2003)

i've always wanted to be a moderator, but it isn't a big deal i suppose, whatever happens is for the best


i hope this is approved, i would really like to see this happen, i really would


----------



## redundancykit (Sep 25, 2003)

Who was it that had that big pict of Gundam Deathscythe way back in the day?  I think its a cool idea.  I would like to see all of those old sigs all come up on one page.  

Gotta agree with Tempest tho, its all still up in the air.   What was that old addage?  Something about chickens and hatching...and I'm sure there was 'counting' involved in there somewhere


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Sep 25, 2003)

It's "don't count your chickens before they hatch", often connected to "don't put all your eggs in one basket".

My variant of that line:
"Some say, 'place not all your eggs in one basket', but that merely means to scatter your attention to the winds. I say, place all your eggs in one basket, and WATCH that basket."

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Hybrid Stigmata (Sep 25, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Sep 25 2003 said:


> I say, place all your eggs in one basket, and WATCH that basket."


way to go mark twain
lol


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Sep 25, 2003)

Exactly. It's the variant I use. 

I didn't credit it to Mark Twain/Sam Clemins for two reasons:
1) I was busy writing a lab report at the time and 
2) I first heard it credited to Andrew Carnegie.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Hybrid Stigmata (Sep 25, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Sep 25 2003 said:


> Exactly. It's the variant I use.
> 
> I didn't credit it to Mark Twain/Sam Clemins for two reasons:
> 1) I was busy writing a lab report at the time and
> ...


either one yes


----------



## dice (Sep 25, 2003)

This seems like a good idea. The bad news is the fact that the err images may not be found again. As in someone may have deleted it and cannot be tracked down.


----------



## Squiffy (Sep 25, 2003)

I'm sure there's some spare space on gbatemp.net that could have a more structured gallery using HTML, rather than using the forum.

If you were to do that, I'd be happy to design it


----------



## Regal_Warrior (Sep 25, 2003)

Yes, please do that it would be much easier to look at exactly what you wanted when you wanted to. And if you do I still think you should set him if with folder for each contributing member, but you should judge each new user entry and see if they are good enough to have there own space for their images, and you'd have to make sure their not using a sig or something someone else mad for them. 

I would definetly be in there. Though none of you have seen what I can do yet if you read my sig you know that I am planning on showing you some of that skill with my own sig and avatar.


----------



## Koekie (Sep 25, 2003)

maybe someone that can code php (costello, anyone?) can edit a certain forum, so that we can upload images + description in a gallery (+database)

that would be incredibly cool

*dreams*


----------



## Luse (Sep 25, 2003)

To see the the inkling of what might be a great idea click HERE....

Basicly (and this is just an expanison of Smef's Idea) if in addition to graphic part of this board,  we added an archive that Smef * was in charge of that would hold most of the old sig's and artwork that have been used on here. In addition to Smef running it,  there should be some people to help him run it as well, (mole, D2, ronin, tempest, koekie, opium, zarcon, jumpman. cajoker, redundancykit  all spring to mind as canidates, some are already mods, and some arn't but they do contribute to the board in a positive way)

Basicly I'm just bring this up on Smef's behalf, I not only think his idea is brilliant, but I miss alot of the old sigs that aren't up anymore (Remember tempests first sig? I haven't seen that in ages) 

What do the rest of you think? It can't be any worse then the graphic forum, or the contest one? 

*I hope that by championing this that I'm not oversteping any bounds, but I think it would be the best way to get Smef's idea to frutation and that if he was in charge of the addition to the forum he wouldn't have to ask people to help him set it up...


----------



## Azumith (Sep 25, 2003)

Well as Koekie might know I'm starting to come up with some cool pieces for once...Showing them off in his kind of thing would be great.


----------



## Smef (Sep 26, 2003)

Thanks everyone, for the support for this idea!!


----------



## Yuber (Sep 27, 2003)

any idea if this will happen or not, im a bit excited for it


----------



## Luse (Sep 27, 2003)

Well the best bet is for Smef to pm Kivan, with a link to his orignal idea and this thread, and ask him what he thinks...


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Sep 27, 2003)

Has KiVan been online at all lately? I haven't seen him since his New York trip.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Luse (Sep 27, 2003)

I've seen him online when he was half way through it (around the first anniversary of GBAtemp) and then I think it was last week, I saw him on but I'm still not sure if he's "Back" yet...


----------



## Smef (Sep 28, 2003)

I hope Kivan gets on soon, i can't post anything else in the sticky topic


----------



## Luse (Sep 28, 2003)

PM him, he might not be online all the time, but as soon as he is he'll get your message, and see that people are looking forward to seeing your idea come to frutation...


----------



## D2_ (Sep 30, 2003)

well, if we are to wait for kivan to do something, there can always be a sub-forum just for the gallery


----------



## martineden (Sep 30, 2003)

QUOTE(Luse @ Sep 25 2003 said:


> To see the the inkling of what might be a great idea click HERE....
> 
> Basicly (and this is just an expanison of Smef's Idea) if in addition to graphic part of this board,Â we added an archive that Smef * was in charge of that would hold most of the old sig's and artwork that have been used on here. In addition to Smef running it,Â there should be some people to help him run it as well, (mole, D2, ronin, tempest, koekie, opium, zarcon, jumpman. cajoker, redundancykitÂ all spring to mind as canidates, some are already mods, and some arn't but they do contribute to the board in a positive way)
> 
> ...


cool


----------



## Smef (Oct 1, 2003)

i messaged Kivan.  Any idea when he might be getting back?


----------



## Luse (Oct 5, 2003)

Kivan was online earlier today, I did see him, so he's alive if not back in action on the forum's, so I hope he gets back to you soon on this...


----------



## Yuber (Oct 8, 2003)

ahh ive been waiting for this, kivan has been on a bunch of times, tell him the plan


----------



## CLu` (Oct 9, 2003)

KiVan is back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He started posting again. 

Welcome back KiVan


----------



## KiVan (Oct 10, 2003)

ok I've read carefully the thread.. i think we can do something about it^^

i'll try to set up things as fast as i can

stay tuned


----------



## Inu268 (Oct 10, 2003)

cool we are going to get the gallery!!!!


----------

